# swap from S13 to S14



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Hi there, I just got into an accident and I crashed my car big time. Nothing happened to my engine but the front end is pretty messed up. This is my 3rd accident so far and all of them from the front end. I just got into this thought that my front end isn't that safe anymore. I spent couple thousands on my car so far and paying another couple to fix it is just not too wise decision to make. I'm in the middle of an idea, what if I buy an S14 97 or 98 models 240sx and use whatever part I have installed on my car or would be installed in the future. I've changed my shocks and springs (Takico sport gas shocks and Eibach sport springs), Apexi N1 dual muffler and Nice Giovanna rims (17'). And I also have sway bars and new pulley urethane bushings that having been installed yet. Do they fit on the newer body style? Which fits and which doesn't? Any recommendations?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm not positive, but the only thing that would fit is probably your rims. 

the S14 body is longer than that of the S13 body, therefore your exhaust won't work. but, you could just have your local muffler shop cut and weld it back onto new piping for the S14 and make it fit. but if you do that, it was a waste of however much you spent on the exhaust. 

if i'm not mistaken, the shocks, struts, and springs are slightly different than those on the S13s. and i'm pretty sure the S14 chassis has a wider stance/wheelbase than the S13, so your sway bars and such won't work either. 

instead of spending money to get the front end completely replaced, buy yourself a S13 front clip and do the swap and front end conversion.


----------



## SINGLECAMHONDUHKILLA (Dec 30, 2002)

IS UR S13 KA24DE OR JUST THE E... 
IF ITS THE DE.. ONLY UR HEADERS WILL FIT.. NOTHING ELSE.. 
UR EXHAUST JUST TAKE IT TO A MUFFLER SHOP AND THEY CAN FIT IT FOR U..
JOE


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you guys for the posting. My car is the KA24DE and it just the fact is that I got those after market parts less than a year ago doesn't make me feel good. I spent more than $2500 on stuff didn’t change the way my car look. Yes I did like what I changed coz the ride the power I got was ok. Of course I need more. The accident messed up with many things. I don’t like the fact that I’m not keeping my car and also its not cool to have a weak car. But thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

I had another question. Anyone knows what's needed to swap or install the S14 on s13. I kind of in need of newer engine. My engine after the accident doesnt feel good. A newer and lower mileage engine would be a great choice for me to drive a reliable car. thank you.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if your thinking anout engine swaps you might as well look into getting an sr20det. they're not that expensive and add about 50hp. also they bolt right in with the only modification needing to be done is a wiring harness re-routing


----------

